
Baltimore and Maryland weigh getting hacker insurance - howard941
https://www.washingtonpost.com/local/as-florida-cities-use-insurance-to-pay-1-million-in-ransoms-to-hackers-baltimore-and-maryland-weigh-getting-covered/2019/07/06/d1c0dc16-9f77-11e9-9ed4-c9089972ad5a_story.html
======
mikece
As a general rule, non-MD medical care providers DO NOT answer questions about
whether they carry malpractice insurance, because the question of whether to
settle or contest a malpractice claim is one the insurance company will make
(even though it drives up rates for the insured and goes on their record as
there having been a malpractice claim). The rule of thumb: if people don't
know you have the insurance, they aren't as likely to file a frivolous claim
that your insurer will settle to make it go away.

I'm not in the insurance business, but I would think it prudent to put a
clause in a hacker insurance policy that if you publicly announce that you
have the policy then you're in violation of the agreement and the policy can
be voided... because you've announced to the hacker world that they will be
paid if they succeed in hitting you with effective ransomware.

Or is ransomeware a separate policy and this is more like insurance against
electronic terrorism/vandalism/arson?

~~~
not_a_cop75
Wouldn't that be the most convenient way of all to get a claim voided?

Have the insurance company call the insured and weasel out of them that they
have insurance when they aren't supposed to admit it, and after gathering that
artifact, have them hacked.

I guess you don't remember those days when a company would work you to death
and then put life insurance down on you so when you did die, they'd profit.

